# Latest New Movies Viewed And Reviewed



## Delta4Embassy

Haven't been to a movie in a theatre since "Resident Evil 1." So waiting for on-demand/ppv cable tv tog et things I"m lagged about a year on average. But the latest new movies I've seen include:

Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Godzilla
The Monuments Men

and soon as it shows up, looking fowards to Winter's Tale and that latest X-Men movie.

"The Monuments Men" was really good. Not much of an art history type, but even I could appreciate it. Kind of an annoying mix of comedy and serious war movie flavors, but overall it worked. Tears flowed during the flamethrower scene, and I totally lost it at the very end with the "Do you think anyone will remember in 30 years..." Not "Seven Pounds" lost it, but maybe a quarter of that 

Speaking of, "Seven Pounds" was awesome! End had me literally balling like somoene just shot my dog. Not much rewatch value because it's all twist ending like, but if you haven't seen it, do.


----------



## shart_attack

You have abysmally poor taste in movies.


----------



## Penelope

Delta4Embassy said:


> Haven't been to a movie in a theatre since "Resident Evil 1." So waiting for on-demand/ppv cable tv tog et things I"m lagged about a year on average. But the latest new movies I've seen include:
> 
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> Godzilla
> The Monuments Men
> 
> and soon as it shows up, looking fowards to Winter's Tale and that latest X-Men movie.
> 
> "The Monuments Men" was really good. Not much of an art history type, but even I could appreciate it. Kind of an annoying mix of comedy and serious war movie flavors, but overall it worked. Tears flowed during the flamethrower scene, and I totally lost it at the very end with the "Do you think anyone will remember in 30 years..." Not "Seven Pounds" lost it, but maybe a quarter of that
> 
> Speaking of, "Seven Pounds" was awesome! End had me literally balling like somoene just shot my dog. Not much rewatch value because it's all twist ending like, but if you haven't seen it, do.



I don't know the other movies you listed but yes Seven Pounds was a  very good movie. Very thought provoking.


----------



## Harry Dresden

shart_attack said:


> You have abysmally poor taste in movies.


nothing wrong with .....Captain America: The Winter Soldier......


----------



## ChrisL

Delta4Embassy said:


> Haven't been to a movie in a theatre since "Resident Evil 1." So waiting for on-demand/ppv cable tv tog et things I"m lagged about a year on average. But the latest new movies I've seen include:
> 
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> Godzilla
> The Monuments Men
> 
> and soon as it shows up, looking fowards to Winter's Tale and that latest X-Men movie.
> 
> "The Monuments Men" was really good. Not much of an art history type, but even I could appreciate it. Kind of an annoying mix of comedy and serious war movie flavors, but overall it worked. Tears flowed during the flamethrower scene, and I totally lost it at the very end with the "Do you think anyone will remember in 30 years..." Not "Seven Pounds" lost it, but maybe a quarter of that
> 
> Speaking of, "Seven Pounds" was awesome! End had me literally balling like somoene just shot my dog. Not much rewatch value because it's all twist ending like, but if you haven't seen it, do.



I really wanted to see Godzilla at the movies.  Haven't really had the time or the money to waste though.  It looks really good though.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

ChrisL said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been to a movie in a theatre since "Resident Evil 1." So waiting for on-demand/ppv cable tv tog et things I"m lagged about a year on average. But the latest new movies I've seen include:
> 
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> Godzilla
> The Monuments Men
> 
> and soon as it shows up, looking fowards to Winter's Tale and that latest X-Men movie.
> 
> "The Monuments Men" was really good. Not much of an art history type, but even I could appreciate it. Kind of an annoying mix of comedy and serious war movie flavors, but overall it worked. Tears flowed during the flamethrower scene, and I totally lost it at the very end with the "Do you think anyone will remember in 30 years..." Not "Seven Pounds" lost it, but maybe a quarter of that
> 
> Speaking of, "Seven Pounds" was awesome! End had me literally balling like somoene just shot my dog. Not much rewatch value because it's all twist ending like, but if you haven't seen it, do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to see Godzilla at the movies.  Haven't really had the time or the money to waste though.  It looks really good though.
Click to expand...


Not really a movie that does better in a theatre setting but for the darker room aspect. Most of the Godzilla scenes take place at night, so having a dark viewing enviroment would be advantageous. But it didn't strike me overall as the sort of movie where seeing it on a big screen would improve it much. Saw it twice though as the Gozilla scenes are awesome compared to previous movie versions.


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have abysmally poor taste in movies.
> 
> 
> 
> nothing wrong with .....Captain America: The Winter Soldier......
Click to expand...


I wouldn't mind seeing that either.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I saw "A Walk Among The Tomb Stones" the week before last.

It was pretty good, but creepy.

Basically, these psychos go around abducting men's wives, and demanding ransoms for them. The husbands pay the ransoms, but the psychos kill the women anyway, after they rape and torture them first. They also send the husbands the video afterwards.

Here's the thing though, the cops don't care because all of the women they abduct are the wives of drug dealers. They have to hire Liam Neeson, who's a private investigator, to solve the case for them as such.

Like I said, it was a good watch. It was really messed up, however.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> I saw "A Walk Among The Tomb Stones" the week before last.
> 
> It was pretty good, but creepy.
> 
> Basically, these psychos go around abducting men's wives, and demanding ransoms for them. The husbands pay the ransoms, but the psychos kill the women anyway, after they rape and torture them first. They also send the husbands the video afterwards.
> 
> Here's the thing though, the cops don't care because all of the women they abduct are the wives of drug dealers. They have to hire Liam Neeson, who's a private investigator, to solve the case for them as such.
> 
> Like I said, it was a good watch. It was really messed up, however.



Lol!  I think that sounds horrible!  I hate horror movies and movies where people are being tortured.  I do not enjoy watching people being tortured at all.  I hate it.  In the past, I used to watch those kinds of movies when one day I realized that I would look away or shut my eyes tight and block my ears when bad things were happening, and I realized that it means I don't like it.  

Even though I know it's just a movie, some things like that really disturb and bother me.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Lol!  I think that sounds horrible!  I hate horror movies and movies where people are being tortured.  I do not enjoy watching people being tortured at all.  I hate it.  In the past, I used to watch those kinds of movies when one day I realized that I would look away or shut my eyes tight and block my ears when bad things were happening, and I realized that it means I don't like it.
> 
> Even though I know it's just a movie, some things like that really disturb and bother me.



To be fair, the movie doesn't really _show_ anything. It's more about Liam Neeson doing detective work and trying to find the bad guys; kind of like in Taken.

That might actually be *worse *in the end, however, because it leaves all the gruesome stuff to your imagination. lol

For instance, the bad guys send all the women back to their husbands chopped into pieces in a bunch of plastic bags. And... Uhhh... It's pretty heavily implied that they start doing that while the women are still alive, _and they are raping them_.

Yeesh. *Shudder*

Like I said, you don't actually _see_ any of that. It's just that the idea is creepy enough all on its own.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I think that sounds horrible!  I hate horror movies and movies where people are being tortured.  I do not enjoy watching people being tortured at all.  I hate it.  In the past, I used to watch those kinds of movies when one day I realized that I would look away or shut my eyes tight and block my ears when bad things were happening, and I realized that it means I don't like it.
> 
> Even though I know it's just a movie, some things like that really disturb and bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, the movie doesn't really _show_ anything. It's more about Liam Neeson doing detective work and trying to find the bad guys; kind of like in Taken.
> 
> That might actually be *worse *in the end, however, because it leaves all the gruesome stuff to your imagination. lol
> 
> For instance, the bad guys send all the women back to their husbands chopped into pieces in a bunch of plastic bags. And... Uhhh... It's pretty heavily implied that they start doing that while the women are still alive, _and they are raping them_.
> 
> Yeesh. *Shudder*
> 
> Like I said, you don't actually _see_ any of that. It's just that the idea is creepy enough all on its own.
Click to expand...


AH, that doesn't sound much better.  Lol!  That is disgusting!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> *AH, that doesn't sound much better.  Lol! * That is disgusting!



I guess not, now that you mention it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AH, that doesn't sound much better.  Lol! * That is disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not, now that you mention it.
Click to expand...


yeah, I'm all set with gross movies.    I like action movies though, and mystery movies, sometimes the more psychological type of horror movies.  It's mainly slasher flicks and things like that I have a real problem with.  I can tolerate *some *violence, death and gore in my movies though.    I still might shut my eyes and block my ears during the gross things though.  Lol!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AH, that doesn't sound much better.  Lol! * That is disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not, now that you mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm all set with gross movies.    I like action movies though, and mystery movies, sometimes the more psychological type of horror movies.  It's mainly slasher flicks and things like that I have a real problem with.  I can tolerate *some *violence, death and gore in my movies though.    I still might shut my eyes and block my ears during the gross things though.  Lol!
Click to expand...



Well, like I said, that's pretty much what this was. You didn't see anything gross or overly violent.

It was just the *idea* of it that was creepy. It was mostly a psychological thriller. lol

I actually saw another movie this afternoon; "The Maze Runner." That was a lot less creepy and nasty all the way around.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> *AH, that doesn't sound much better.  Lol! * That is disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess not, now that you mention it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm all set with gross movies.    I like action movies though, and mystery movies, sometimes the more psychological type of horror movies.  It's mainly slasher flicks and things like that I have a real problem with.  I can tolerate *some *violence, death and gore in my movies though.    I still might shut my eyes and block my ears during the gross things though.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, that's pretty much what this was. You didn't see anything gross or overly violent.
> 
> It was just the *idea* of it that was creepy. It was mostly a psychological thriller. lol
> 
> I actually saw another movie this afternoon; "The Maze Runner." That was a lot less creepy and nasty all the way around.
Click to expand...


What about you?  Do you like slasher flicks?  

Some people LOVE them, and they wonder what's wrong with me that I don't like them.  I'm like, no, it's more like what's wrong with YOU that you do like them?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> What about you?  Do you like slasher flicks?
> 
> Some people LOVE them, and they wonder what's wrong with me that I don't like them.  I'm like, no, it's more like what's wrong with YOU that you do like them?



Never really liked them, to be honest. 

Not only do I find the idea of watching people be tortured, mutilated, and murdered kind of disturbing, but most of them are stupid as Hell.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about you?  Do you like slasher flicks?
> 
> Some people LOVE them, and they wonder what's wrong with me that I don't like them.  I'm like, no, it's more like what's wrong with YOU that you do like them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never really liked them, to be honest.
> 
> Not only do I find the idea of watching people be tortured, mutilated, and murdered kind of disturbing, but most of them are stupid as Hell.
Click to expand...


yeah, the plots always seem to be lacking, always the gratuitous sex scene and a couple of booby shots.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> yeah, the plots always seem to be lacking, always the gratuitous sex scene and a couple of booby shots.



Basically the only reason to watch those things, as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the plots always seem to be lacking, always the gratuitous sex scene and a couple of booby shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the only reason to watch those things, as far as I'm concerned!
Click to expand...


But the people having sex rarely get to finish before they are "finished."


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the plots always seem to be lacking, always the gratuitous sex scene and a couple of booby shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the only reason to watch those things, as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the people having sex rarely get to finish before they are "finished."
Click to expand...


Gives "double penetration" a whole new meaning, eh?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the plots always seem to be lacking, always the gratuitous sex scene and a couple of booby shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the only reason to watch those things, as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the people having sex rarely get to finish before they are "finished."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gives "double penetration" a whole new meaning, eh?
Click to expand...


What movie is that from?  Is that from Friday the 13th?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the plots always seem to be lacking, always the gratuitous sex scene and a couple of booby shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the only reason to watch those things, as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the people having sex rarely get to finish before they are "finished."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gives "double penetration" a whole new meaning, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What movie is that from?  Is that from Friday the 13th?
Click to expand...


I think so. A couple of other movies have copied the scene as well over the years, so it's hard to say for sure.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, the plots always seem to be lacking, always the gratuitous sex scene and a couple of booby shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the only reason to watch those things, as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the people having sex rarely get to finish before they are "finished."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gives "double penetration" a whole new meaning, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What movie is that from?  Is that from Friday the 13th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so. A couple of other movies have copied the scene as well over the years, so it's hard to say for sure.
Click to expand...


Lol!  I was just thinking about an episode of Robot Chicken.    Guess which one.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically the only reason to watch those things, as far as I'm concerned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the people having sex rarely get to finish before they are "finished."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gives "double penetration" a whole new meaning, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What movie is that from?  Is that from Friday the 13th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so. A couple of other movies have copied the scene as well over the years, so it's hard to say for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I was just thinking about an episode of Robot Chicken.    Guess which one.
Click to expand...


LOL. The Scooby Doo parody?


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the people having sex rarely get to finish before they are "finished."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives "double penetration" a whole new meaning, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What movie is that from?  Is that from Friday the 13th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so. A couple of other movies have copied the scene as well over the years, so it's hard to say for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I was just thinking about an episode of Robot Chicken.    Guess which one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. The Scooby Doo parody?
Click to expand...


What?  What a terrible guess!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gives "double penetration" a whole new meaning, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What movie is that from?  Is that from Friday the 13th?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so. A couple of other movies have copied the scene as well over the years, so it's hard to say for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I was just thinking about an episode of Robot Chicken.    Guess which one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. The Scooby Doo parody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  What a terrible guess!
Click to expand...


Ah. I see. *That* one! lol

I was thinking it was this one.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What movie is that from?  Is that from Friday the 13th?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think so. A couple of other movies have copied the scene as well over the years, so it's hard to say for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol!  I was just thinking about an episode of Robot Chicken.    Guess which one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. The Scooby Doo parody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  What a terrible guess!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. I see. *That* one! lol
> 
> I was thinking it was this one.
Click to expand...


Oh I don't think I've seen that episode yet.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so. A couple of other movies have copied the scene as well over the years, so it's hard to say for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I was just thinking about an episode of Robot Chicken.    Guess which one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL. The Scooby Doo parody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  What a terrible guess!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. I see. *That* one! lol
> 
> I was thinking it was this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I don't think I've seen that episode yet.
Click to expand...


Lol. It was a good one.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  I was just thinking about an episode of Robot Chicken.    Guess which one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. The Scooby Doo parody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  What a terrible guess!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. I see. *That* one! lol
> 
> I was thinking it was this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I don't think I've seen that episode yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. It was a good one.
Click to expand...


Guess what I watched last night?  A scary movie called The Crazies!  Lol!  You've probably already seen it though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. The Scooby Doo parody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  What a terrible guess!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah. I see. *That* one! lol
> 
> I was thinking it was this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I don't think I've seen that episode yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. It was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what I watched last night?  A scary movie called The Crazies!  Lol!  You've probably already seen it though.
Click to expand...


That's the one where the Air Force bomber crashes into a small town and infects everyone with a virus that turns them into murder zombies, right?

Yea... I think I've seen it.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?  What a terrible guess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I see. *That* one! lol
> 
> I was thinking it was this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I don't think I've seen that episode yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. It was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what I watched last night?  A scary movie called The Crazies!  Lol!  You've probably already seen it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the one where the Air Force bomber crashes into a small town and infects everyone with a virus that turns them into murder zombies, right?
> 
> Yea... I think I've seen it.
Click to expand...


Yup, that's the one!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I see. *That* one! lol
> 
> I was thinking it was this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't think I've seen that episode yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. It was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what I watched last night?  A scary movie called The Crazies!  Lol!  You've probably already seen it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the one where the Air Force bomber crashes into a small town and infects everyone with a virus that turns them into murder zombies, right?
> 
> Yea... I think I've seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the one!
Click to expand...



That one wasn't bad, as I recall. It was actually kind of an interesting twist on the whole "zombie" genre.

They're not dead, and they don't eat people. They're basically just psychotic. lol


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I don't think I've seen that episode yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. It was a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess what I watched last night?  A scary movie called The Crazies!  Lol!  You've probably already seen it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the one where the Air Force bomber crashes into a small town and infects everyone with a virus that turns them into murder zombies, right?
> 
> Yea... I think I've seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That one wasn't bad, as I recall. It was actually kind of an interesting twist on the whole "zombie" genre.
> 
> They're not dead, and they don't eat people. They're basically just psychotic. lol
Click to expand...


It wasn't a bad movie.  I still got up and left the room when "bad" things were happening though.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. It was a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I watched last night?  A scary movie called The Crazies!  Lol!  You've probably already seen it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the one where the Air Force bomber crashes into a small town and infects everyone with a virus that turns them into murder zombies, right?
> 
> Yea... I think I've seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That one wasn't bad, as I recall. It was actually kind of an interesting twist on the whole "zombie" genre.
> 
> They're not dead, and they don't eat people. They're basically just psychotic. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a bad movie.  I still got up and left the room when "bad" things were happening though.
Click to expand...


Lol. You're such a girl, Chris. 

J/K! Lol

Don't murder me!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I watched last night?  A scary movie called The Crazies!  Lol!  You've probably already seen it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one where the Air Force bomber crashes into a small town and infects everyone with a virus that turns them into murder zombies, right?
> 
> Yea... I think I've seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That one wasn't bad, as I recall. It was actually kind of an interesting twist on the whole "zombie" genre.
> 
> They're not dead, and they don't eat people. They're basically just psychotic. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a bad movie.  I still got up and left the room when "bad" things were happening though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. You're such a girl, Chris.
> 
> J/K! Lol
> 
> Don't murder me!
Click to expand...


Why would I murder you?  I AM a girl!  Or a woman anyway.  Lol!  I'm not THAT easily influenced by movies either.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one where the Air Force bomber crashes into a small town and infects everyone with a virus that turns them into murder zombies, right?
> 
> Yea... I think I've seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That one wasn't bad, as I recall. It was actually kind of an interesting twist on the whole "zombie" genre.
> 
> They're not dead, and they don't eat people. They're basically just psychotic. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a bad movie.  I still got up and left the room when "bad" things were happening though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. You're such a girl, Chris.
> 
> J/K! Lol
> 
> Don't murder me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I murder you?  I AM a girl!  Or a woman anyway.  *Lol!  I'm not THAT easily influenced by movies either.*
Click to expand...



Eh. I like to play it safe. After all, you never know...


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that's the one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one wasn't bad, as I recall. It was actually kind of an interesting twist on the whole "zombie" genre.
> 
> They're not dead, and they don't eat people. They're basically just psychotic. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't a bad movie.  I still got up and left the room when "bad" things were happening though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. You're such a girl, Chris.
> 
> J/K! Lol
> 
> Don't murder me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I murder you?  I AM a girl!  Or a woman anyway.  *Lol!  I'm not THAT easily influenced by movies either.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. I like to play it safe. After all, you never know...
Click to expand...


  Cute!  I never liked Ken anyway!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> That one wasn't bad, as I recall. It was actually kind of an interesting twist on the whole "zombie" genre.
> 
> They're not dead, and they don't eat people. They're basically just psychotic. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a bad movie.  I still got up and left the room when "bad" things were happening though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. You're such a girl, Chris.
> 
> J/K! Lol
> 
> Don't murder me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I murder you?  I AM a girl!  Or a woman anyway.  *Lol!  I'm not THAT easily influenced by movies either.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. I like to play it safe. After all, you never know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute!  I never liked Ken anyway!
Click to expand...


Hehe. Can't imagine why!


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a bad movie.  I still got up and left the room when "bad" things were happening though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. You're such a girl, Chris.
> 
> J/K! Lol
> 
> Don't murder me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I murder you?  I AM a girl!  Or a woman anyway.  *Lol!  I'm not THAT easily influenced by movies either.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. I like to play it safe. After all, you never know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute!  I never liked Ken anyway!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe. Can't imagine why!
Click to expand...


Well to be fair, Barbie has no vagina or nipples either.    They must have a very frustrating sex life.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. You're such a girl, Chris.
> 
> J/K! Lol
> 
> Don't murder me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I murder you?  I AM a girl!  Or a woman anyway.  *Lol!  I'm not THAT easily influenced by movies either.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. I like to play it safe. After all, you never know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute!  I never liked Ken anyway!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe. Can't imagine why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Barbie has no vagina or nipples either.    They must have a very frustrating sex life.
Click to expand...


True that.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I murder you?  I AM a girl!  Or a woman anyway.  *Lol!  I'm not THAT easily influenced by movies either.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. I like to play it safe. After all, you never know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute!  I never liked Ken anyway!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe. Can't imagine why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Barbie has no vagina or nipples either.    They must have a very frustrating sex life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True that.
Click to expand...


I still have to wonder about Ken's . . . lump.  Was it necessary for him to have a "bulge" where his penis should be?    If he's not going to be anatomically correct, then why bother with the shapeless lump on his groin area?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. I like to play it safe. After all, you never know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!  I never liked Ken anyway!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehe. Can't imagine why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Barbie has no vagina or nipples either.    They must have a very frustrating sex life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have to wonder about Ken's . . . lump.  Was it necessary for him to have a "bulge" where his penis should be?    If he's not going to be anatomically correct, then why bother with the shapeless lump on his groin area?
Click to expand...


Nightmare fuel, maybe? 






*Shudder*


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!  I never liked Ken anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe. Can't imagine why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Barbie has no vagina or nipples either.    They must have a very frustrating sex life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have to wonder about Ken's . . . lump.  Was it necessary for him to have a "bulge" where his penis should be?    If he's not going to be anatomically correct, then why bother with the shapeless lump on his groin area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nightmare fuel, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shudder*
Click to expand...


I have no idea what that is supposed to be. . .


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe. Can't imagine why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Barbie has no vagina or nipples either.    They must have a very frustrating sex life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have to wonder about Ken's . . . lump.  Was it necessary for him to have a "bulge" where his penis should be?    If he's not going to be anatomically correct, then why bother with the shapeless lump on his groin area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nightmare fuel, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shudder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that is supposed to be. . .
Click to expand...


Some guy with a ken doll crotch. lol

I think it's from a movie.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well to be fair, Barbie has no vagina or nipples either.    They must have a very frustrating sex life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still have to wonder about Ken's . . . lump.  Was it necessary for him to have a "bulge" where his penis should be?    If he's not going to be anatomically correct, then why bother with the shapeless lump on his groin area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nightmare fuel, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shudder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that is supposed to be. . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some guy with a ken doll crotch. lol
> 
> I think it's from a movie.
Click to expand...


You post some pretty disturbing things sometimes, I must say.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> True that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to wonder about Ken's . . . lump.  Was it necessary for him to have a "bulge" where his penis should be?    If he's not going to be anatomically correct, then why bother with the shapeless lump on his groin area?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nightmare fuel, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shudder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that is supposed to be. . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some guy with a ken doll crotch. lol
> 
> I think it's from a movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You post some pretty disturbing things sometimes, I must say.
Click to expand...


What can I say? 

It is both a blessing, and a curse.


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to wonder about Ken's . . . lump.  Was it necessary for him to have a "bulge" where his penis should be?    If he's not going to be anatomically correct, then why bother with the shapeless lump on his groin area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightmare fuel, maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shudder*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that is supposed to be. . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some guy with a ken doll crotch. lol
> 
> I think it's from a movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You post some pretty disturbing things sometimes, I must say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> It is both a blessing, and a curse.
Click to expand...


I think that guy needs to see a doctor about those veins in his legs, as well as his lack of a penis.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Saw "47 Ronin" last night, on one of the premium chans this month. Lot more fantasy'esque than I would have liked being a fan of the older Kurosawa films, but not bad overall. Little paragraph at the end was nice to see.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Anyone seen the Signal yet? Wondering if it's worth a rent


----------



## Mindful

Watched "Gone Girl" yesterday. 

After all the hype, was disappointed. Didn't think much of it.


----------



## 2aguy

> Watched "Gone Girl" yesterday.
> After all the hype, was disappointed. Didn't think much of it.



Yeah, it was pretty dumb...


----------



## Mindful

A Most Wanted Man was very good. IMO.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Anyone see "Lucy" with Morgan Freeman? Came out last year or earlier this year, women gets jedi-esque powers or something? Was looking for it yesterday on on-demand thinking it's about time for it to appear but nothing.


----------



## 2aguy

Lucy is not what they portrayed it as...it is more a "think" piece than an action movie...and the action isn't that actiony either...


----------



## Syriusly

Billc said:


> Lucy is not what they portrayed it as...it is more a "think" piece than an action movie...and the action isn't that actiony either...



I liked Lucy- it certainly had lots of action.

Just saw St. Vincent with Bill Murray- really enjoyed it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Saw "Winter's Tale" at last. Not bad, but being made from a book it seemed to make some assumptions about whether you'd read the book or not. Couple plot elements touched on didn't then go into any detail so you're left scratching your head. Presumedly the book went into more detail. 

5 out of 10.


----------



## Mindful

"Stonehearst Asylum"

Great fun. Kingsley and Caine hamming it up.


----------



## Igrok_

Have just seen "Gone Girl". Interesting thriller with expecting something extraordinary at the end, but... nothing happens. What is the main idea? Maybe a core of marriage? Very likely.
After all I marked it only 5 of 10.


----------



## Mindful

Went to see Gone Girl with high hopes, but was disappointed. Too many loose ends. I felt the two protagonists were miscast. Affleck has no charisma whatsoever.

A couple of British television dramas were more gripping. The Missing, and The Fall.

Recently saw The Hobbit 3. Any thoughts on that.........anyone?


----------



## Igrok_

Saw not new film "Krach" made in Europe and Canada. Very interesting. It shows the life of certain banker at the wall street. How this world is constructed and the role of a single person in the finance industry. Reminded me "99 franks", which is about marketing.


----------



## Igrok_

Latest thing i saw was The Gambler. Very strange movie pretending to be an intertainment one, but still telling the boring story of one man, who loses all his money and borrowes it again and again. That is all, nothing more about it. So, I mark it 2 of 10.


----------



## Igrok_

"Revolver"... At the beginning film seemed to be very exciting, reminding "The Game" or "Lock, stock and two smoking...", but over the plot it became some sort of story about mental sickness. Very sad, it would be better not to include elements of drug addiction's thinking in it.

5|10


----------



## Mindful

Boyhood won the BAFTA. Haven't seen it, but is it a liberal movie, about an American liberal family? Linklater's year, driven by the liberal Hollywood media?

Birdman deserved to win, IMO.


----------



## Igrok_

Mindful said:


> Boyhood won the BAFTA. Haven't seen it, but is it a liberal movie, about an American liberal family? Linklater's year, driven by the liberal Hollywood media?
> 
> Birdman deserved to win, IMO.


Seems to be an ordinary movie about an ordinary family. Nothing special, only life. Quite similar with "Once upon a time in America" or such films that show the life and nothing more.


----------



## sealybobo

Delta4Embassy said:


> Haven't been to a movie in a theatre since "Resident Evil 1." So waiting for on-demand/ppv cable tv tog et things I"m lagged about a year on average. But the latest new movies I've seen include:
> 
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> Godzilla
> The Monuments Men
> 
> and soon as it shows up, looking fowards to Winter's Tale and that latest X-Men movie.
> 
> "The Monuments Men" was really good. Not much of an art history type, but even I could appreciate it. Kind of an annoying mix of comedy and serious war movie flavors, but overall it worked. Tears flowed during the flamethrower scene, and I totally lost it at the very end with the "Do you think anyone will remember in 30 years..." Not "Seven Pounds" lost it, but maybe a quarter of that
> 
> Speaking of, "Seven Pounds" was awesome! End had me literally balling like somoene just shot my dog. Not much rewatch value because it's all twist ending like, but if you haven't seen it, do.



I saw 50 shades of Greg last night with a girlfriend. More like 50 shades of gay. And just like hunger games it was only part 1 of I believe 3 movies. Needless to say I won't be seeing the next two. Melanie griffin and don johnsons daughter is not that hot. Not at all. I can see why the guy was only interested if he could do really kinky shit to her.


----------



## Aktas

2013/2014: Noah, Elysium, After Earth, Edge of Tomorrow, The Planet of The Apes


----------



## sealybobo

Aktas said:


> 2013/2014: Noah, Elysium, After Earth, Edge of Tomorrow, The Planet of The Apes



I'm never like where sequels go. I couldn't wait to see how the apes lived in the woods in the beginning. Undetected by humans hiding surviving multiplying but they kind of glossed over that.


----------



## Aktas

sealybobo said:


> Aktas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2013/2014: Noah, Elysium, After Earth, Edge of Tomorrow, The Planet of The Apes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm never like where sequels go. I couldn't wait to see how the apes lived in the woods in the beginning. Undetected by humans hiding surviving multiplying but they kind of glossed over that.
Click to expand...

 
ape Invasion ; )


----------

